# Flora Q's



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

You don't have to plant them close to your hives, but it probably doesn't hurt anything. I plant herbs mostly because bees love many of them. I don't know of any studies that have been done regarding health benefits from bees working specific plants, but I would think it could. 

Flowers growing on picket fencing around the beeyard won't hurt anything.

As to the question of increasing robbing behaviors in your hives by planting close to them, if it's a concern at all, you can minimize it with your choice of feeders.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

1. Are you talking about benefits for the bees or you? 

2. No. They might come to your yard because of the flowers, but if other people's bees want to rob, they will find your yard anyway.

3. We have 20-30 Rhododendrons in our yard. We don't see honey bees on them very often. They are popular with wild bees though. 

4. Fine and dandy.


----------



## BeeSquared (Jun 29, 2009)

beedeetee said:


> 1. Are you talking about benefits for the bees or you?


I was talking about the health of the bees b/c I know the medication Honey B Health has lemongrass and spearmint oils in it. 

Thanks for the info.


----------

